# Best time in Cayman Island??



## judyjht (Jun 22, 2007)

What are the best months to go to Morritt's Grand? January - April or so. I usually like go somewhere warm during those months.


----------



## quiltergal (Jul 2, 2007)

We went the end of January and the weather was great.  :whoopie:


----------



## escargot (Jul 2, 2007)

We usually go the first of December and it's been great !


----------



## susiequeve (Jul 2, 2007)

Went the first week of April a few years ago and the weather was very hot. We loved it.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 3, 2007)

Weather is of course variable - you can get some cold days (relatively speaking that is) in Jan/Feb if the wind is out of the northeast.  We were there in April and May the past 4 years and it was wonderful but again if the wind picks up out of the east it does get a bit cooler - on those days you pack up and head for Rum Point which is sheltered from the wind.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 4, 2007)

We have been to Grand Cayman twice, both times the first week in January. The first time the weather was chilly, the second time it was windy, rainy and freeezing. Too cold for the beach, or even sitting on the balcony.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a look at this  site  for Cayman weather by month.


----------



## lawren2 (Jul 5, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> Have a look at this  site  for Cayman weather by month.



I'm sure the weather is accurate but they could update for Hurricane Ivan in 2004. It's only been 3 years....

 The hurricane season runs from June to November and usually peaks in August and September. Hurricanes cannot be accurately predicted in any given year. *The last hurricanes to directly impact the Cayman Islands were "Gilbert" in September of 1988 and "Mitch" in October of 1998.* 

We love Grand Cayman in March and are heading back to the Grand next year.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 6, 2007)

It was meant to give a general indication of conditions - temperature, rainfall, sun times by month.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 6, 2007)

When we were there in JUne it was overcast most of the week. Our resort specialist said that January-April is their peak season.


----------



## rusty (Jul 9, 2007)

July , August are unbearably hot in GC.
Its 90 miles south of Cuba, so winter months are nice but spring is probably the best. And of course, May can be  a pain if the thimble jellies show up which can give you a nasty rash.

best scuba and snorkeling in the caribbean. at least in the top 5.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 10, 2007)

We stayed in early August.  It was sunny & hot.  We loved it!

Our next trip will be mid-June.     It's a wonderful island......


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jul 10, 2007)

rusty said:


> July , August are unbearably hot in GC.
> Its 90 miles south of Cuba, so winter months are nice but spring is probably the best. And of course, May can be a pain if the thimble jellies show up which can give you a nasty rash.
> 
> best scuba and snorkeling in the caribbean. at least in the top 5.


 
We're here now, and we're loving it. We always come this time of year because the weather is usually clear and the water is nice and warm. Since we're from South Louisiana, the heat doesn't bother us at all.


----------



## Noni (Jul 10, 2007)

We're from Houston, so the heat doesn't bother us.  We usually go in July, but this year we're going in August.  The only time the weather has ever been a problem was last year during Thanksgiving week.  It was cold and rainly most of the time, but it didn't bother the scuba divers at all.

We still had a great time.


----------



## shar (Jul 19, 2007)

We were there in January and it was chilly and windy. To cold for swimming, but did have a few days to sit in the sun.  We much prefer it in July. We have been there twice in July and loved it both times. It was hot but cooler than home in Baltimore,

Shar


----------

